# surf fishing with shimp



## surfrat1000 (Apr 21, 2010)

How to fix shimp for surf fishing so that you shimp dosen't fly off when casting in the surf


----------



## finz50 (Apr 6, 2009)

Run the hook thru the middle of the shrimp...shrimp should look like a "J" when your done....usually rip it in half before you put it on.


----------



## Beach It (Apr 27, 2010)

If you can run the hook through the meat twice it will help a ton..


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

You can soak them in salt the day before, makes em real nice and tough. Just keep draining the water off every so often.


----------



## Frostydog (Oct 3, 2007)

Fresher the better. If I use dead ones I try to get the ones that croaked that morning. The meat is firmer and stays on the hook better.


----------

